# chasing the cats



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Peanut is doing fine at the moment, all with the exception of the cats which she views as play things. She means them no harm but the cats hiss and swipe at her, sometimes catching her and drawing blood. 

What can I do to improve the situation as I dont want a scraped eye and vets if possible !!

Thanks in advance,

Graham


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Keep the cats away from her..... 

we actually have the same problem... the other day Kian cornered her in the hall and he tried to jump on her. She was not impressed. She got away and then he got a good talking to by me.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Grahm

It's a situation that should work itself out. You can help the cats out by squirting Peanut with a spray bottle of water when she messes with them.

It sounds as if the cats are being pretty tolerant of Peanut. They know exactly where those claws are and could do a lot of damage if they wanted too at Peanut's young age, but they're just "showing her the ropes" so to speak right now. 
Monitor the situation so is doesn't get out of hand, but I bet in a few months they'll all come to some sort of an agreement.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

You want to be real careful with the dog around cats. My friend brought he Lab around and it was a cat chaser. The Lab cornered the cat before we had a chance to intervene. At lightening speed the cat lashed out and bolted. It wasn't until about 5mins later that we realised that the Labs eye was bleeding. The cats claw had punctured its eye. Very luckily it was only the outer layer and the eye recovered.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmm, very worrying !! Up to now only a bloody swipe on the nose and we monitor their contact closely. A few swipes, strangely without claws, land as a warning I suspect, but we also hold the cats back. 

Sometimes they will tolerate P pushing them away from their food AND eating it in front of them but they still cant be friends. Hopefully they will learn to like each other in time !!! 

The cats are curious about Peanut but at the moment unwilling to relax which is the worst and I think hardest thing for the cats, as if they would P would would also relax and harmony would prevail !!!!!

Anyway, here's waiting for the unlikely !!

Graham


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Graham

Any chance you can feed the cats in a separate area, or put their food up off the floor? 
Our house is three levels and the basement is the cats domain, has been for years, so he is fed down there but he also has free access to the whole house. The dogs have the 1st and second floor and aren't allowed in the basement.
It was a little nervous at first, but they all must have come to some form of an agreement. The dogs will try to engage the cat in play, but he just scoots under something and heads for the basement when he doesn't want to deal with them. 
Sometimes they play, but not very often.


----------

